# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  wall hung vanity with above counter basin height

## JB1

Hi, I'm installing wall hung vanities.  
Normally would install it 850mm above floor level and be done with it. 
But... (and there is always a but) my wall hung vanities have ceramic above counter basins that are 100mm high. 
So in my case, would you install the vanity to 850mm an have the basin at 950mm high, or would you install the vanity at 800mm to have an overall height of 900mm? 
I'm leaning to the 800/900mm arrangement.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
In most cases with this style of vanity the top edge of the basin becomes the "benchtop" height which is usually 850mm for a vanity.

----------


## JB1

So 750mm for the stone benchtops, plus 100mm for the basin? 
Too low?  
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## Cecile

I don't think there are any hard and fast rules.  My instinct is to tell you to put it wherever you feel comfortable using it.  Consider your current bathroom:  are the benches too high, too low, just right?  Use that measurement as a "template" to decide on the bench height of the wall hung, plus the basin.  In my experience, the majority of bathroom vanities are far too low for real comfort but that's just us...I'm a little taller than average for a woman, and Moondog's also tall so anything under about 850mm is too low.  We installed our new vanity to be about 900mm.  The biggest drawback is that it's a little too high for our granddaughter to use (she's four) but that's what little step stools are for. 
The main thing I'd say is to make sure you install extra noggins where your fixings will be so you'll have additional strength for fixing the vanity to the wall.

----------


## JB1

I think 850mm is just right. 
That's my current vanity and most freestanding vanity height.  
But to get the top of the basin to 850mm would mean 750mm bench height which is too low. 
I think I will go 800mm bench height, so the basin is at 900mm which isn't too bad (most kitchens are at that height) 
It's a bit late to install extra noggins, but I can't see it being an issue as I have 450mm centre studs. 
So my 900mm wide vanity should be screwed to 2 studs, and my 1800mm wide vanity 4 studs.  
If I don't feel it's strong enough, I l have leftover 12mm plywood from my floorboards so I will cut out the plaster to the size of the vanity and screw the ply to the studs and then screw the vanity directly to the studs and ply. 
Actually, come to think of it it sounds like a good idea to use to ply and extra noggins and cut the plasterboard out. That way I can screw the vanity hard against the ply/studs/noggins 
I just have to be careful with the poly water pipes.

----------

